# Scam,weed spary



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just got a call from a Tom Randall from Harvest Supply trying to sell Tri Leaf for $109 per gallon.Supposed to kill thistles for 3 yrs and be safe to cattle.I asked what active ingriedient was he sad Trimec.

Trimec is a mix of 2-4D,Dicamba and MCP.And for sale at farm supply stores for $40-50 per gallon

Beware it is a SCAM:mad:


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

MCP? Martin


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nitram said:


> MCP? Martin


Mecoprop-p - Toxipedia


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

He called me today. I told him that I requested him to never call me again several years ago. He said that was impossible and then hung up. This guy is a scam artist. The call is always a New York area code. I recognized his voice from years ago.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah that SOB has called me a number of times in the past......got to the point I recognized the number so I quit answering. It had been a couple years since I got a call but I got another back in the spring......as soon as he spoke I recognized his voice....very distinct. I told him I just bought a house on a 1/4 acre lot and had no need for chemicals so he could remove me from the calling list. So far I haven't got another.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

They call me a time or 2 a year trying to sell me total weed killer. Last time i asked if it was certified organic. Oh your organic. Click. Hopefully it works


----------

